# Anyone watching BattleBots on ABC 23rd june?



## Loghanwolf (Jun 5, 2016)

The new series of battle bots starts on 23rd of june on abc anyone watching?


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 5, 2016)

If it isn't going to be overloaded with wedge bots, then why not, I'm kinda nostalgic about stuff like this


----------

